# 2012 Theme... Suggestions???



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hopefully I don't see this idea ripped or anything XD I am a fire officer with a volunteer fire department. We do a haunt each year to raise money for equipment. Each year we try to do more and more. Last year our haunt was based around the idea of a medical facility the state ran for mentally insane and there was a breakout etc. This year the mayor of the town has sold the land to the army corps of engineers to try a new medical treatment. Basically things go south and zombie apocalypse. We have quite a few ideas for our rooms. We have approximately 15 10x10 rooms including a large outdoor section that is approximately 10x150. I just wanted to see if maybe there are any experienced haunters like myself that could help to pitch in some ideas for each room. All help, advice, suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not sure what the "XD" means, but you asked this same question in another thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Font, perhaps you could copy your response in that other thread to this one so the discussion for CP's question will be here and not in Jboy's thread


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Font, perhaps you could copy your response in that other thread to this one so the discussion for CP's question will be here and not in Jboy's thread


The following is my response to the question/request as posted in another thread.

Churchpunk, Are the walls solid/fixed in the 10x10 rooms, or are they moveable/removable?
I'd look at making most of them scenes of the testing or treatments gone terribly wrong, maybe with a few with zombies strapped down with doctors and nurses trying to do treatment. I'd save a few rooms for doing makeup, costumes, and a breakroom for you haunters. You might talk to the local hospitals about loaning you some old gurneys, hospital beds, and other hospital paraphernalia to complete the scenes.
Old military uniforms, the more beat up the better for most, would help you sell your story.
What is your budget like?
What do you have in the way of actors, sound system, props, makeup people, etc.?

Adding to that, I'm a fan of recruiting slave labor from local schools, drama clubs, theaters, etc. for actors, makeup artists, lighting, props, stage hands, etc. This not only gives you, the haunter, the labor force you want and need, those same people tend to attract more people in the way of their own family and friends, which for you, the haunter, means a bigger crowd. For the slave labor, it means experience in their chosen fields, and a chance to really stretch or grow their skills. If your haunt is for a charity, it can usually be used for community service hours that most high schoolers need.


----------

